# Постоянный писк в ушах/голове



## Olmaird (29 Авг 2018)

Здравствуйте!

Мне 25 лет, вес 61 кг, рост 180 см. Сидячий образ жизни, работа за компьютером.

В декабре 2017 года поставили диагноз шейный остеохондроз, не придал этому особого значения, ЛФК не занимался, о чём сейчас жалею. В начале июня 2018 года заболел ОРВИ, через пару дней появился еле слышимый писк в правом ухе, думал, что из-за простуды, пройдёт само, не придал особого значения. Простуда прошла, писк только усилился со временем.

В июле снова обращался к неврологу, поставили радикулопатию, выписали: сирдалуд 2 мг на ночь по 1 таблетке, бетасерк 16 мг 2 раза в день по 1 таблетке, хондропротекторы, НПВС. Сделал дуплексное сканирование сосудов шеи и головы (фото прикрепляю). Врач никакие венотоники не назначал, особого значения результатам исследования не придал.

22-ого июля купил ортопедическую подушку не подходящего размера, слишком высокую, по утрам болела голова, иногда были судороги в области шеи. 29-ого июля после того, как встал с кровати, резко заболела шея в области левой сонной артерии (ощущение вдавливания/надавливания), начала сильно кружиться голова, неметь руки, начало трясти (вроде бы похоже на паническую атаку, никогда раньше не сталкивался с этим). После этого несколько дней держалось высокое давление (140/90 пульс до 110), температура держалась 37,6 и неделю было состояние дереализации.

Обратился к неврологу с симптомами: тяжесть в голове, снижение концентрации внимания, периодическая боль и ощущения стягивания в шее, головокружения, шаткость при ходьбе, покалывания в языке и периодически в правой руке, усиленное сердцебиение, потеря аппетита, температура 37,5. Отправили на капельницы: Кавинтон 5 мг/мл 2 мл в/в капельно на 150 мл физ-ра 10 дней; Дексон 8 мг + калия хлорид 4% - 20 мл + магнезии сульфат 25% - 5 мл + эуфиллин 2,4 % -  3 мл + анальгин 50% - 2 мл на физ-ре 150 мл в/в капельно 5 дней; Актовегин 5 мл в/в на 15 мл физ-ра 10 дней. По таблеткам: увеличили сирдалуд 2 мг до 2-ух раз вдень по 1 таблетке, Бетасерк 16 мг до 3-ех раз в день по 1 таблетке.

Вроде стало немного лучше, но до конца все симптомы не прошли. Обследовал щитовидную железу (УЗИ и гормоны), анализы мочи, крови  - в норме. Делал МРТ головы и шеи (прикрепил фото). Заключение по шее: остеохондроз, осложнённый дорзальными протрузиями С3/4, С5/6 дисков. Задние краевые костные заострения тел С3-С5 позвонков.

На данный момент беспокоят следующие симптомы:

- постоянный писк в ушах, иногда усиливается, иногда почти пропадает, усиливается в горизонтальном положении;
- иногда головные боли в висках и затылке, чувство давления;
- постоянная слабость, сонливость, быстрая утомляемость;
- трудности с засыпанием и просыпанием, прерывистый сон без снотворных;
- проблемы с памятью и вниманием, снижение интеллектуальных способностей;
- периодические странные состояния дурноты  (как при отравлении), недомогания, тошнота, чувство сердцебиения, тревога;
- жар в области затылка справа, иногда в правой руке в разных местах похожий жар;
- несистемные головокружения, неустойчивость;
- немеют мизинцы рук и кончик языка;
- перепады настроения, депрессия, плаксивость;
- проблемы с аппетитом;
- снижение либидо;
- боль под правой лопаткой, ниже на 6-8 см;
- спазмируется мышца в шее, которая справа под ухом.

На данный момент принимаю: Кавинтон 5 мг 1 таблетка 3 раза в день, Мильгамма 1 таблетка 3 раза в день, НПВС (Нимесил, Ибупрофен) при болях в шее, хондропротектор, Сирдалуд 2 мг 1 таблетку на ночь.
Прочитал про венозную дисциркуляцию и решил купить пропить Детралекс 500 мг по 1 таблетке 2 раза в день.

Связаны ли эти симптомы с признаками венозной дисциркуляции (из УЗИ), опасно ли это и как это лечить? Достаточно ли просто вылечить шейный остеохондроз?

Заранее спасибо!


----------



## La murr (29 Авг 2018)

@Olmaird, Дмитрий, здравствуйте!
Пригласите в тему докторов.
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

